# 245/45/18



## evilelmo20 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bought some rims (18-8) off the internet and the site says to use 245/45/18 tires, just curious if any one knows if they will fit with no issues. The local shop here says to use a 225/45/18 tire, the guy said that the 245 is about an inch taller and about a half inch wider than the 225. Does this sound right? Any help would be greatfully appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I would go with what your shop says. web-sites can be inaccurate sometimes, especially when it comes to wheels/tires. That, and tire stores/shops deal will always give you the perfect fit for tires[just no stretch, unless you ask for a stretch spec tire].


----------



## evilelmo20 (Sep 18, 2011)

The stock tire size for the ltz is 225/45/18, just wanted a little bit taller and wider tire is all.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Keep in mind that a taller tire is going to throw off your speed and mileage measurements. Although a tuner may be able to adjust the ECM for this.


----------



## ldegu04 (Jun 20, 2011)

My shop said that 245/40/18 are good


----------



## Diretoy (Feb 4, 2011)

This is the size tire I want to run w/a set of 18x8 Lexani's I've been eyeballing...Having a hard time figuring out what offset I'd need to have (if any) to run this size tire.


----------



## Nightdrv (Apr 17, 2011)

Per miata.net's calculator, 235/45/18 is the closest you can get to the stock 215/55/17's. It is .1" of a difference. Just FYI.


----------



## blackeco (Jul 18, 2011)

get 235/40/18 looks good if you are lowered. thats what i have


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

Nightdrv said:


> Per miata.net's calculator, 235/45/18 is the closest you can get to the stock 215/55/17's. It is .1" of a difference. Just FYI.


That is the closest for the Eco tire. For the 2LT, the closest in an 18 is 225-45-R18.


----------

